
Serverless Bigtable-like database, backed by Cloud Storage - adrianchifor
https://github.com/adrianchifor/Bigbucket
======
adrianchifor
Built this over the last two weeks of quarantine, let me know what you think
:)

~~~
DLA
This looks very promising. Great idea. Would be interesting to hook it up to
Min.io (S3 clone).

~~~
adrianchifor
Yeah that would be cool, I'm working on S3 soon and as I understand Min.io is
fully compatible with it, so it could be a drop-in replacement.

